# رساله ترحيب



## مهيد الطيب محمد جباره (4 أبريل 2021)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الساده المهندسين مدراء الملتقى و اعضاؤه لكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير للسماح لي بالانضمام الى هذا الملتقى الرائع ،و هذا فخر و اعتزاز بأني احد الاعضاء ، الله اسأل ان يوفقكم و يسدد خطاكم و يجعل اعمالكم خالصة لوجهه الكريم و و ان ينتفع بها ، ف الختام اخوكم الباش مهندس مهيد الطيب ، هندسه ميكانيكا .


----------

